# 2011 National Drive



## Elizabeth Pannill (Feb 18, 2011)

Several of us from Texas are making plans to attend the National Drive in October. How many VSEs are usually there ? Do VSE owners try to stable in the same area or can you even request that ? We will be coming from central Texas and may take 2 days to get there - stopping in Arkansas for the night. We have found a few places that offer over night stabling right on the way. It is still a way off but the entry is already on the web site. Would appreciate hearing from others who are planning on attending or have been in the past and have suggestions.

We now have an all mini harness club in Texas -check out our web site http://saamhc.homestead.com/Enter.html

Elizabeth Pannill


----------



## jleonard (Feb 18, 2011)

The VSE's are well represented at the National Drive, and yes, you can request to be stabled next to other VSE's, they are great about placing you where you want.

This will be my 5th year attending I believe. There is so much to do, lots of great talks and demonstrations to watch, fantastic clinicians to take lessons with, and miles of trails to drive. They set up a cones course in the ring to practice, and usually have some sort of obstacles to try as well. There is a parade around the park and other fun activities such as wine and cheese parties at night. This year they will be running the Lexington CDE (I think they've changed the name this year




) at the same time, which is always a lot of fun to watch.

Here are a few of us VSE drivers from last year when it was held at Hoosier Horse Park in Indiana since WEG interfered with the KHP.

This was the "mini pool party"! (Maybe Peggy will share her pics, they turned out better)






Waiting our turn for the cones






And follow the leader through the cones!











Overall it is a great time, you'll be glad you made the trip!


----------



## cathyjo76 (Feb 19, 2011)

I may be bringing 2 horses this year-My welsh and mini, but I plan to stay in "MINI Village". I must say I really enjoyed Indiana although it doesn't have the "class" of KHP. The trails were awesome along with the obstacles from the CDE left out for us to use.

Kentucky Horse Park has wonderful camping, and is an attraction on it's own merit. The vendors,clinicians, and the people you meet from all over make it my favorite event.

thanks for posting the pics, Jessica.....I am in pacific with the black mini, green hat and my little papillion. I am like a little kid dressing up my cart,animals, and myself!


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I think we are going to try to make this one...sounds fun!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been twice in '07 and '09 I think, but am not sure I'll make it this year. Last year I chose to spend my travel dollars going to the UK in August and avoiding the madness of WEG and this year I'll be going to AMHR Nationals for a few days in September, showing Turbo a week later at Happ's, then there's the ADS national members meeting AND the AMHR Convention both in Portland in October. I'd love to come but think I might be overbooking myself to try and cram the National Drive in the middle of all that!



We'll see.

There's not a chance in heck of it actually happening but I'd love to take both my boys to the National Drive after they show at Nationals in 2012! Darn that two or three weeks in between....

Leia


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 20, 2011)

I purchased and brought home my only trained driving horse _just yesterday_ (



). He hadn't been driven for two or three years until just recently, so he's pretty "rusty", for lack of a better word or way to describe him. I have no idea if I'll feel comfortable with him and his progress by National Drive time, but, depending on him, I _may_ try to swing it. We'll see! Even if I don't bring a horse, I'll be up at least one of the days to "mingle", to shop, and to observe (as I'm only about an hour's drive from the park). I met Leia and Jessica's mother for the first time at the 2009 National Drive.


----------

